# Разное > Коллекционирование >  К с 100 летию ВВС России.

## Холостяк

*Вот что нашел в сети:* 100 лет Созданию Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) России - Памятные даты - Предприятие сувенирной продукции

В 2012 году исполняется 100 лет созданию Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) России.
  Согласно Указу Президента Российской Федерации Д. Медведева №294 от 12 марта 2012 года образован оргкомитет по подготовке и проведению празднования этого юбилея.
  В связи с этим знаменательным событием выпускается следующая наградная, памятная продукцию с индивидуальными дарственными надписями, символикой подразделений Военно-воздушных сил, для поощрения ветеранов, военнослужащих, гражданских лиц.

----------


## А.В.Егоров

31 июля 2012 года Банк России выпустил в обращение памятную серебряную монету номиналом 3 рубля, посвященную 100-летию Военно-воздушных сил Российской Федерации, сообщает Департамент внешних и общественных связей Банка России.

----------


## Холостяк

Намечаются награждения ведомственной медалью 100 лет ВВС РФ.
Как ее уже обозвали - *"Посмертная медаль ВВС России".....*





Нашел еще медальки приуроченные..., прикольный док за подписью Шапошникова....

----------


## infekt

Фонд "Русские витязи" переиздал книгу "Униформа российского военного воздушного флота" в 2 томах
Униформа российского военного воздушного флота. 1890–1943 | Фонд "Русские витязи"
Униформа российского военного воздушного флота. 1943–2012 | Фонд "Русские витязи"
Фундаментальный труд по истории униформы отечественных ВВС

----------


## A.F.

А вот еще такая медалька к 100-летию ВВС. Не известно ли, кто инициатор ее выпуска и кто ей награждал?

----------

